# Sharing  a possible new sponsor with the members, give me your feedback!!



## Zeek (Jun 29, 2012)

Maximus HRT

 Some of you may already know them. Basically they are a legal company that provides trt and hrt for those with real medical needs. The point in my thread is I am looking for any objections and if there are objections plz PM me about it! I want to give the members a voice in everything that happens on this site and this is more of stuff along those lines!

 So far everything looks great on this company, it is run by Mike, who for those that knew Chip, is Chips brother.  I am honored to say that I count Chip amongst my friends and I can't even begin to express my sorrow for his passing. My understanding is that Mike is doing a great job running Maximus since he took over the reigns of the operation. Maybe I am a soft old man but having chips brother here is the closest thing to having chip and I look forward to getting to know Mike. Myself and Chip had many chats and fun creating the ass thread over on another site 


  Every single thing point to this being a great venture for both us and Maximius!

 on a side note I would like to thank both Adrian and the Spongy for their help in the venture!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 30, 2012)

The best HRT clinic for TRT patients out there, especially for newbies. Only one I would use.

Mike (and Chip RIP) were very helpful and knowledgable. Illustrated instructions were very helpful for mixing HCG and injecting Test as a first time TRT patient. Hopefully they could hang around the TRT forum and give some opinions occasionally.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 30, 2012)

Excellent ty Rowdy


----------



## beasto (Jun 30, 2012)

I say bring them aboard from all that i've heard they are both good guys for sure!


----------



## JOMO (Jun 30, 2012)

I have heard nothing but good about them. If I was on TRT I would want to use them for sure.


----------



## amore169 (Jun 30, 2012)

I spoke to Chip many times, great guy RIP. Great news on Maximus being a sponsor here at SI!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 30, 2012)

Yup can't wait.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 30, 2012)

good stuff!


----------



## DF (Jun 30, 2012)

I began my Hrt with Chip/Maximus. I have had nothing but great service other than the transition period with some delay in getting a refill.  However I would say that under the circumstances that would be understandable.  I believe bringing them on would be mutually beneficial.


----------



## HH (Jun 30, 2012)

I think its a good idea and takes our site in a new direction, being that a lot of bros on here on hrt, and I am more than sure many more out there will come. I have never used them personally, but  ive heard good things about them,  sounds like a company i would look into in the near future!


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 30, 2012)

Considering I just found out yesterday that I'd probably need TRT, and had that confirmed about 30 minutes ago at an appointment, I would say your timing is impeccable. I will have to find a way to connect and see what my options are.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you guys for leaving feedback!!!  speak up guys! this is your site and a fairly major decision for us here. I will not do anything that our members do not overwhelmingly approve


----------



## Spongy (Jun 30, 2012)

I consider Mike Wadowski to be a personal friend of mine.  He and I have had some killer conversations over the last few months about TRT, baseball, and everything in between.  I trust that man with my health and am a PROUD member of Team Maximus (in the "OFFseason")

Mike and Maximus will be a tremendous asset to this board and I couldn't be more proud of the work they have done for so many.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 30, 2012)

This is a great news for the site and the TRT bros in here.


----------



## creekrat (Aug 27, 2012)

I know the thread is almost a month old but was wondering what came of it?  Any help for the guys that need it is awesome.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 27, 2012)

TRT Guy here. Agreed - potential great sponsor.


----------



## DF (Aug 27, 2012)

I had sent Maximus a pm awhile ago & they did get back to me about coming to the board.  They did get back to me saying that they may have jumped the gun a bit on becoming a sponsor.  They are holding off at this time on becoming a sponsor.  I still hope that this is an option for them in the future.  Maybe Spongy could add to this ect... Mike is a great guy btw


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 27, 2012)

It is exciting to see growth in such a positive way!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Aug 27, 2012)

Only Have heard good things from there patients over the past year so I'm for it!


----------



## curls (Aug 28, 2012)

For what it is worth I use them and they have good service and Mike is great to deal with.


----------



## eatspinach (Aug 28, 2012)

I would consider using them in the future.  From what I've googled it seems as if they have enough business and don't need to advertise though.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have been and am still with Maximus since 01/2011.  Chip was the best and Mike is doing an excellent job as well.  I highly recommend them!


----------



## amore169 (Aug 30, 2012)

I talked to Chip many times! He was a great guy! RIP.


----------



## tanuki (Sep 1, 2012)

Chip (RIP) helped me through a rough patch in my life. Had low T due to early days of being stupid with various forms of gear. Maximus will actually consider you on a case by case basis. Other places rejected me because I was the age of 28 and not the magical number of 30 at the time.

Maximus is a quality company. I'd still be a client had a not found a local endo who's reasonable and understanding. Most of us aren't that lucky. Luckily there's Maximus.


----------



## Illtemper (Sep 2, 2012)

It would be about time they came aboard!!  Mike is a good dude and Maximus gave me my life back!!!!  It would be good to see them on here!!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Sep 4, 2012)

Maximus was the first HRT place I went to. I joined ology because of them, learned a ton from Chip, Det, Cashout and all the other bros.

Maximus and Mike are the only clinic I would use. Really hope something works out in the future and Mike can get involved on the site more.


----------

